# Tivo Series 3 HD with lifetime for sale



## jefflieb (Dec 13, 2006)

This Tivo Series 3 HD DVR has been very well taken care of and has no problems whatsoever. The unit is subscribed to the Tivo Lifetime Service and is fully transferrable with no fees ever. This is often considered the best TIVO DVR ever made. THX certified with the OLED display. Item is beautiful, in great condition. Works perfectly, has been reset to defaults and ready for you to set up. Original owner. TIVO life-time service is on this unit, meaning no monthly fees on this unit, ever. BID WITH CONFIDENCE Call Jeff with question 617-966-8800 Comes in its original box, with packing material, manuals, video cables, original remote, and power cord. On ebay NOW #170923418572


----------

